# What did I just shred?



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

They are controllers for the NOx sensors.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Being deleted... Does it still give any sort of signal? Or does the tune just disable it all together? Trying to figure out if I'm gonna have to replace this mess or not. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aaron/VA said:


> Being deleted... Does it still give any sort of signal? Or does the tune just disable it all together? Trying to figure out if I'm gonna have to replace this mess or not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


You have a handheld or any way to check pending codes?


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I have an autocal, I'll hook it up and see what kind of readings I get. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I am noticing some haze that wasn't there before. But here's my nox reading.









Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Aaron/VA said:


> Me being an idiot forgot to put this back when I was tinkering. Got into the drive belt and shredded it. I'm deleted, no cel, looks to run to sensor in exhaust down pipe, so maybe it's disabled and I don't need it anyway? Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the module for NOx Sensor Position 1. Since you are deleted, this sensor is not used. Because it is already damaged, I would cut off the harness at the sensor and let it be. You could unplug the module or leave it. Looks like no harm, no foul.


----------

